# Jeffrey Carver's "The Chaos Chronicles" Cycle



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

To help promote the release of the fourth volume in "The Chaos Chronicles"--his well-regarded, far-future series--Jeffrey A. Carver has released the first three volumes for free on his website. They are Neptune Crossing, Strange Attractors, and The Infinite Sea.

You can find them here:

http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Yet ANOTHER great thing about the Kindle -- okay, TWO great things:

1. Free books!
2. Free books in genres I am not familiar with!

Well, I'm not totally unfamiliar with SciFi, but I don't read a lot of it. When I go to a book store, or to Amazon, I am so busy with other types of books that I never get around to checking out scifi. But now I have free scifi to read! yay! Thanks!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Khabita!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, am I understanding correctly that Mobipocket is not compatible with a Mac? What do we Mac people download these books with? {I do have Stanza on my Mac}


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan B -- don't thank me, thank quickfics! I've already caused enough trouble on these boards today - I don't want to get flack for taking credit for free books I didn't find!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohhh..sorry. Thank you quickfics!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Those 3 books are also available from Feedbooks so you can download them directly to your Kindle. I picked them all up last week.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

FYI, He added "Sunborn" in pdf format:

http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads/PDF/Sunborn.pdf


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

patrisha said:


> Ok, am I understanding correctly that Mobipocket is not compatible with a Mac? What do we Mac people download these books with? {I do have Stanza on my Mac}


You do not need anything special on your Mac to download these books. Just go here http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm and download the Mobi/Kindle version of each book. The downloaded files will appear in your Downloads folder on the Mac.

Hook up your Kindle to the Mac with the USB cable that came with your Kindle. The Kindle will appear on your Desktop as if it were an external drive (it is).

Double click on the Kindle icon to open it and you will see a folder in it named Documents. Drag each downloaded book file from your Downloads into the Documents folder in you kindle and drop it there.

"Eject" the Kindle (unmount it). To do this, single click on its icon, then look under File in the Mac's menu bar for "Eject Kindle" and click on that action. As soon as its icon disappears from the Desktop it's OK to disconnect it.

The books should now appear on your Kindle's Home page.

Hope this wasn't too detailed an explanation but I wasn't sure how comfortable you are with your Mac or which version of the Mac operating system you are using. PM me if you need more help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Or an even easier way, which I experimented with.

You can e-mail all three at the same time to your kindle. Send e-mail to (your name)@kindle.com with the files as attachments.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

patrisha said:


> Ok, am I understanding correctly that Mobipocket is not compatible with a Mac? What do we Mac people download these books with? {I do have Stanza on my Mac}


Stanza is what you use ;>)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meemo said:


> patrisha said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, am I understanding correctly that Mobipocket is not compatible with a Mac? What do we Mac people download these books with? {I do have Stanza on my Mac}
> ...


And it can be downloaded from http://www.lexcycle.com


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stanza is a nice little application, and they do have a free iPhone/iPod Touch version available in iTunes for those of you using multiple devices.


----------

